# Help with leoprad gecko eyes



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

hi can someone tell me qif these eyes are snake eyes or somehting else both the eyes are 4/3 black and 1/4 normal this is on my chocolate albino jungle


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

gazz said:


> Eclipse is only relevant to the eyes.All leo's with Eclipse eyes also have a visual body pattern.I find the whole Snake eye thing irrelevant as there is only one trait ECLIPSE it just expressed in differant persentages.Why tag another name to the same morph that make it seem like a differant eye trait.It would make more sence "IF" Eclipse eye trait was Codominant so it would be Snake eye(HET) and Eclipse(HOM) but the fact is it's not Codominant so the term Snake eye is pointless.


Nice Leo you have there anyways mate.

: victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant-AKA-Ruby eyed jungle:2thumb:.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

What to the pupils go like when you shine light into the eyes.
To me they look like they are very big pupils due to lighting conditions and the gecko is looking "forward" ive seen it in a few of ours when our reptile room is pretty dark.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

It was all sorted in this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/425928-leopard-gecko-eyes-help.html


----------

